# Red Amazonicus



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

These little guys were a thank you present from Chris/rcteem for frog sitting while he was out of the country. I revamped their tank and took some pics. Only one showed up for the photo op.

The camera does not capture their beautiful coloring.


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Those are some Beautiful frogs you got there


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

That is a most excellent thank you present. 

Sally


----------



## bmore (May 11, 2010)

FTS! please


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok here it is. Nothing fancy. I still have a few vines to move over from their old tank and a couple more layers of leaf litter. 

Bottom: On the right is little box made of charcoal wood from the old tank. Inside that, is leaf litter from the old tank. It makes a tiny compost pile for them. I dump the microfauna in there and the frogs hang out around it and pick stuff off. 










Top: Nothing much to say about that except the broms in this tank looove the clay. The tank was set up a couple months ago. This weekend I moved out the substrate and re did it with clay. The background was already clay and the broms are rooting like crazy.










FTS: No frog tank is complete without a giant wooden phallus


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh man! My wife and I babysat a friends kids a couple weeks ago. Where's my frogs?!!
Doug


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> Oh man! My wife and I babysat a friends kids a couple weeks ago. Where's my frogs?!!
> Doug


Maybe they'll give you a couple kids


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's the other one (on the brom). Do I have a pair? This one seems a lot rounder in the middle. This pic doesn't really show it, though.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow...Can I take them back, they look to good...lol j/k. Glad you are enjoying them


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

No!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

frogface said:


> Maybe they'll give you a couple kids


Never mind, really, I don't need nuthin!! Got two of those already!
Doug


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

Awesome build, the "wood" adds nice flavor


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Hmmm...You are making me wonder why I have borja ridge vents as opposed to these guys....Such awesome colour! Damn you lol


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

rcteem said:


> Wow...Can I take them back, they look to good...lol j/k. Glad you are enjoying them


Chris are those the ones I sold you?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

GRIMM said:


> Hmmm...You are making me wonder why I have borja ridge vents as opposed to these guys....Such awesome colour! Damn you lol


When Chris comes to pick up his frogs (his OTHER frogs), he said he'd bring his fancy camera to take some pics of mine. Then you'll see just how beautiful they really are.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Can I ask what line those come from? I used to work with the Todd Kelly line many years ago. I am currently growing up some Iquitos from Understory.
Doug


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> Can I ask what line those come from? I used to work with the Todd Kelly line many years ago. I am currently growing up some Iquitos from Understory.
> Doug


I confess, I don't know the line. Hopefully, Chris remembers.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

ggazonas said:


> Chris are those the ones I sold you?


Yes these are two out of the four you gave me...looks like these two are a pair but we will wait and see.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Nice frogs.  Love the coloration!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks Ash! They are bold, as long as I'm not annoying them too much. 

George, what line are they? How old are they? 

Chris, they have to be a pair! All of my frog acquisitions have ended up being pairs or mixed sex groups.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

They are 9-10 months old cause I got them in june


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

9-10 months? Uh oh, maybe my lucky streak is over. I haven't heard any calling. Well none that can be heard over the racket made by the standard lamasi, Lorenzos, leucs, sips, vittatus, and, pumilio 

Now I just got to get the auratus in on it.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Ya, they were three months when I got them and four to five when I left them with you.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

They are Todd Kelley line.....Great frogs...great to see them doing well


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Sweet, those are a bold frog that will breed like bunnies!
Doug


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I started feeling bad that such beautiful little frogs were in such a boring viv. So, I fancied it up a bit. I added clay to the left side of the viv, from the back to close to the front, forming a small hill. I stuck an orchid on it. 

Then I covered it with some soggy old peat with small bits of live sphagnum moss in it. I've had a plastic container filled with peat and tiny bits of live sphagnum, for ages. Glad to put it to some use. 

In a small terrarium (a large jar) I have Peperomia metallica 'Colombiana' and Columnea 'Carnival' from NEHerp. Beautiful plants. I put a bit of the first one on 'sphagnum hill' and a bit of the second one in the compost pit on the right. 

I added a bunch more maple leaves. Once these have flattened out, I'll be adding oak leaves on top.

Looks like I have room for a few more broms. Time to go shopping!

Here are the pics. Hopefully I'll get a good shot of the frogs, after they forgive me for the intrusion. 

overview









close up of sphag hill


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's one of them checking things out. I wish the camera didn't make them look so orange. They're really quite red.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks like I'm late to the party, stupid holidays!

Very nice!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

There's still time Steven! 

I hate that wood piece but the frogs like it. They hang out on and eat springs. I've gotta move it though. So that means another pic!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

George, thanks for the info!

Here are a couple more pics of one of your beauties, and, an updated tank shot (sorry, it's a lousy pic). Chris tried to get a shot of them but they wouldn't come out until he left 

I had to move that wood. It was really getting on my nerves. So I rearranged a couple broms and moved it to the side. I've got another brom to put in there and maybe another viney thing.

Chasing down the flies



























Crappy tank shot


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice froggies.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

They are amazing! How bold are they?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yea they are neat little frogs 

They are out a good bit of the time. I don't know how to compare them to other thumbs, like imis, because these are the only ones I have.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Would you recommend them for a first frog? How much do they sell for?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I would recommend them for being so beautiful 

Mine were a gift, so I don't know how much they are. They are really tiny though. I wanted them as my first frog but ended up getting tincs instead. I'm glad I did it that way, so that I could get my feet wet with a larger, more 'in your face' frog. The Amazonicus are pretty bold for little guys but no where near as bold as a tinc, IMO.

I know you've done your research, so, I wouldn't have any reason to think that these shouldn't be your first frogs.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks, my Viv will be a display tank that is a mimic of the pruvian rainforest (saw lots of pics) and want a frog that not only is beautiful but is bold so me and my little cuzins and aunts can see. They all contributed money! I want to impress! The only 2 reasons that tincs and leucs are out are they have freaking hump! And that the viv is vertical, plus small = cute


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hehe Well the Amazonicus definitely are humpless.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

vivlover10 said:


> Would you recommend them for a first frog? How much do they sell for?


Usually Red Amazonicus sell for $89 to $99. I was once offered them for $75 but that may have been a "friends with the breeder" price. Iquitos look VERY similar and are supposed to be pretty bold. Mine are still quite shy but they are still juvies. My breeder swears his adults are the boldest Amazonicus/Vent that he has ever worked with. Brooklyndartfrogs has Iquitos right now for $55 each or 4 for $200.
Some people think that Iquitos and Red Amazonicus are, in fact, the same frog. *BUT*, you cannot interbreed the two, as locality info is unknown on Todd Kelly's Red Amazonicus.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I agree with Pumilo. Red Amazonicus and Iquitos look the same. Here's a link to Brooklyndartfrogs so you can see the picture: http://www.brooklyndartfrogs.com/online-store.php

ooooh look, they *do* have a tiny little hump


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks but I have heard that they are shy when young but when full maturity the are quit bold, is this true?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I see mine out every day. They come down to the ground and eat fruit flies and let me stand there and watch. Mine are adults.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Frogface I am talking about the Iquitos sorry I didn't put it in, my aunts and uncles are comeing on Saturday!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I bet they are very much the same. They may even be the same frog, but, since we don't know for sure, they are kept separately. Do you know how far Brooklyndartfrogs is from you? Maybe you could go over and look and talk to the guys about them.


----------



## exboyz04 (Mar 20, 2009)

Cool pics mate


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

I should have got these guys last year when they were flowing at all the local meetings


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

is your clay substrate a solid mass? i've always seen it done with little pebbles of clay so there is drainage. never tried it so not sure what i'm looking at maybe. not critisizing though, the tank looks great. Amazonicus are my next target they were the frog that got me interested, but price is pushing me closer to iquitos because i want a group.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes, the substrate is solid. Clay, coco fiber, crunched up sphagnum, laid out like a sheet. It slopes down to the front and sits on LECA that is also sloped to the front, with pebbles on top in the low area. It drains well, and, with the clay on the background and the substrate, it stays nice and humid.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here are some pics of how I did the substrate:

FTS








Side view. Arrows show the line of the substrate. I added hills and stuff.








Inside with leaf litter








Inside with leaf litter pulled back from the substrate


----------

